
For Mass-Market Cars, Forget L3-L5 Autonomy - motiw
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1334845#
======
dv_dt
What is the point being made about crashes being due to driver error vs human
error here? The article implies there is some huge distinction that I'm
missing.

